# How Long Have You Lived in Your Current Home?  Take the Poll!



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2017)

We've lived in our home over 35 years now, how long have you lived in your place?


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 21, 2017)

Two years for me, and I'm getting ready to move.  Again.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 22, 2017)

Six years at this location.  That is quite a long time for me, I've moved 13 times in the last 62 years.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2017)

About sixteen years at this location.


----------



## Silver (Feb 22, 2017)

2.5 years due to move in September  nthego:


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2017)

59 years.  We watched it being built.  Still think of it as new.  Had both bathrooms completely remodeled
a few years ago.


----------



## Lon (Feb 22, 2017)

I have been in my apartment for two years since selling my home.


----------



## nvtribefan (Feb 22, 2017)

17 years.  It was a new model home.  My last house (in Vegas) was also a new model home.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 22, 2017)

14+ years.  This is our 3rd house in 50+ years, and hopefully our last move.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm 83 and was born in my present home.  Except for a short few years after getting married, I've always lived here.  25 years ago, our youngest daughter and husband were going to build at the back of our property but ran into zoning problems.  We then decided to give them the property and just retain a life lease to live out our days here.  It worked wonderfully well and as we move into our 80's now, there's a comfort to knowing where we'll end up.  We spent many winters in Florida and continue to spend a few months every year at another daughter's cottage in Maine, never having to worry about the property and having none of the responsibility or cost of maintaining it.

So here we sit. Four adults two grandkids, one  of high school age and one at the University, 2 dogs, 2 cats, and if one wants to count him - -one turtle. LOL   Hopefully I'll just "go" someday without the need for an interim nursing facility .  My wife feels the same way.  My grandfather, and my mom and dad all passed away here at home.  Hopefully we'll continue the family tradition!!


----------



## maggiemae (Jul 19, 2017)

Been here 33 years and watched it being built.  We get something in the mail atleast once a week about selling our house.  It's paid for and we like it here, why would we want to sell?


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 19, 2017)

We will have been here 50 years this October.  We bought it with a G.I. loan for $22,500 and practically no money down.  

Don


----------



## IKE (Jul 20, 2017)

35 years.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 22, 2017)

I have been in my apt.5 years in 10 days.


----------



## ronaldj (Jul 22, 2017)

33 for us


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2017)

My parents bought it in June 1975 and I went along with them. Always lived at home. My dad didn't get to enjoy it too long - he passed in April 1983 (age 61). Mom lived another 23½ years passing just after Thanksgiving in 2006 (age 76). Now I own this money pit.


----------

